# Turning on AV Receiver reboots TiVo



## Lrscpa (Apr 20, 2003)

So here's an odd one. We have a Pioneer Elite AV receiver plugged into a power strip that plugs into 'Wall outlet 1'. Then we have a TiVo Roamio Plus plugged into a APC UPS that is itself plugged into 'Wall Outlet 2', approx 4' away from 'Wall Outlet 1'.

Sometimes, but not all the time, when I turn on the AV Receiver, the TiVo will power cycle (with the UPS giving a momentary beep). 

Any idea (other than equipment malfunction) why this might be happening?


----------



## KevinG (Sep 3, 2003)

I'm guessing that your Roamio is connected to your Pioneer Elite AV via an HDMI cable. Am I right?

You are almost certainly dealing with the "HDMI handshake" issue. The solution (for now) is to buy a (very cheap!) HDMI splitter like this one:

http://www.amazon.com/Portta-PET030...XUQU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1388085642&sr=8-1

And put that between the Roamio and the receiver. (you'll need one more HDMI cable)

This is almost certainly a Tivo bug in their HDMI implementation, but no one knows if/when it will be fixed.

-Kevin


----------



## Lrscpa (Apr 20, 2003)

KevinG said:


> I'm guessing that your Roamio is connected to your Pioneer Elite AV via an HDMI cable. Am I right?
> 
> You are almost certainly dealing with the "HDMI handshake" issue. The solution (for now) is to buy a (very cheap!) HDMI splitter like this one:
> 
> ...


Actually the HDMI out from the TiVo goes directly to the TV. I am using Component (video)+optical (audio) from TiVo to AV Receiver, then HDMI from Receiver plugged into a different HDMI input on the TV.


----------



## KevinG (Sep 3, 2003)

Lrscpa said:


> Actually the HDMI out from the TiVo goes directly to the TV. I am using Component (video)+optical (audio) from TiVo to AV Receiver, then HDMI from Receiver plugged into a different HDMI input on the TV.


Okay, the fact that your Roamio *is* connected via HDMI to *anything* in this chain means I am probably still correct in assessing your problem.

You might want to see if you can turn off HDMI CEC on either your TV, or your receiver, or BOTH (aside from the unlikely event that your are actually using it.) That might solve it. Otherwise, the splitter almost certainly will.

for further reading: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Consumer_Electronics_Control#CEC


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

Lrscpa said:


> So here's an odd one. We have a Pioneer Elite AV receiver plugged into a power strip that plugs into 'Wall outlet 1'. Then we have a TiVo Roamio Plus plugged into a APC UPS that is itself plugged into 'Wall Outlet 2', approx 4' away from 'Wall Outlet 1'.
> 
> Sometimes, but not all the time, when I turn on the AV Receiver, the TiVo will power cycle (with the UPS giving a momentary beep).
> 
> Any idea (other than equipment malfunction) why this might be happening?


If the UPS beeps, it could be that the turn-on surge from the AV receiver is overloading it, causing it to drop the load momentarily. You could try removing the UPS and switching the receiver on a few times as a test. If the TiVo doesn't power-cycle that way, you may need a bigger UPS.


----------



## Time_Lord (Jun 4, 2012)

L David Matheny said:


> If the UPS beeps, it could be that the turn-on surge from the AV receiver is overloading it, causing it to drop the load momentarily. You could try removing the UPS and switching the receiver on a few times as a test. If the TiVo doesn't power-cycle that way, you may need a bigger UPS.


I agree its your UPS.

Sounds like your batteries are going bad on your UPS and either it is too sensitive or it can't handle the brownout caused by turning on your A/V receiver.

What is more troubling is that turning on your receiving causes such a large inrush current that it trips your UPS which is obviously on the same circuit, that's telling me that your circuit may also be at or near to capacity and that the A/V inrush current although pushes the amperage draw at or above the rated load, its short enough that it doesn't trip the breaker.

If your UPS is more than 2 or 3 years old the batteries are most certainly gone, I've seen some of the cheaper batteries barely last a year.

-TL


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

I am surprised that a receiver would require so much current at start up. It is understandable with a TV, especially a old CRT TV, as we all have probably seen a dimming of the lights when a TV first comes on. CRT TVs require a huge amount of current as the screen is like a huge capacitor that has to be charged up to operate. But other than if the receiver is left at a loud volume, then I wouldn't think it would take that much current at start up. Is your volume turned down on the receiver? It is 'best practices' to turn down the volume before turning off a receiver to lessen the stress on your stereo system.

The best UPS actually runs on batteries at all times so they can provide a huge amount of amps with no problem and absorb any power spikes too.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

KevinG said:


> I'm guessing that your Roamio is connected to your Pioneer Elite AV via an HDMI cable. Am I right?
> 
> You are almost certainly dealing with the "HDMI handshake" issue. The solution (for now) is to buy a (very cheap!) HDMI splitter like this one:
> 
> ...


That Amazon link is for an HDMI switch, not an HDMI splitter.

I ordered this HDMI 1x2 Splitter

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008D66RAU/ref=wms_ohs_product?ie=UTF8&psc=1

from Amazon recently to split the HDMI output from my Roamio Basic going into my XBOne.


----------



## Gary-B (Jun 4, 2009)

Lrscpa said:


> So here's an odd one. We have a Pioneer Elite AV receiver plugged into a power strip that plugs into 'Wall outlet 1'. Then we have a TiVo Roamio Plus plugged into a APC UPS that is itself plugged into 'Wall Outlet 2', approx 4' away from 'Wall Outlet 1'.
> 
> Sometimes, but not all the time, when I turn on the AV Receiver, the TiVo will power cycle (with the UPS giving a momentary beep).
> 
> Any idea (other than equipment malfunction) why this might be happening?


Trying Plugging both in the same wall outlet. Could be the voltage is out of phase with each other. The Tivo Plug could be on one leg of the voltage and the other plug is on the other. 
Could explain why the UPS beeps once.


----------



## Time_Lord (Jun 4, 2012)

Gary-B said:


> Trying Plugging both in the same wall outlet. Could be the voltage is out of phase with each other. The Tivo Plug could be on one leg of the voltage and the other plug is on the other.
> Could explain why the UPS beeps once.


Out of phase with each other? Not sure I understand the logic considering the circuit is a single phase 115v circuit and even if the other outlet was on the opposite phase the power supplies in the devices rectify the AC current to DC and there is no phase difference in DC.

Regardless I strongly suspect both outlets are on the same run/breaker/circuit since several outlets will be daisy chained together on a single circuit and these outlets are right next to each other. The exception is for appliances and other high draw devices where you have a dedicated circuit.


----------



## KevinG (Sep 3, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> That Amazon link is for an HDMI switch, not an HDMI splitter.
> 
> I ordered this HDMI 1x2 Splitter
> 
> ...


Yep, I should have said switch, not splitter. It was an HDMI switch that fixed my HDMI handshake issue... Not sure if an HDMI splitter would do it. (I'm still in the HDMI handshake issue camp, not the UPS camp) ;-)


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Lrscpa said:


> So here's an odd one. We have a Pioneer Elite AV receiver plugged into a power strip that plugs into 'Wall outlet 1'. Then we have a TiVo Roamio Plus plugged into a APC UPS that is itself plugged into 'Wall Outlet 2', approx 4' away from 'Wall Outlet 1'.
> 
> Sometimes, but not all the time, when I turn on the AV Receiver, the TiVo will power cycle (with the UPS giving a momentary beep).
> 
> Any idea (other than equipment malfunction) why this might be happening?


I suspect its your house circuitry which cannot handle the huge power draw on powering on the receiver, thus dimming the power down (brownout) causing the UPS to beep and switch to battery or shutting power to the Tivo.

If you have a Kill-A-Watt, you could see how much power it draws. Another possibility is, there may be another high-drawing device (such as a refrigerator) on the same circuit.


----------



## chicagobrownblue (May 29, 2008)

Time_Lord said:


> I agree its your UPS.
> 
> Sounds like your batteries are going bad on your UPS and either it is too sensitive or it can't handle the brownout caused by turning on your A/V receiver.
> 
> ...


Do you have any suggested sites for replacement batteries? Battery Supersite on Amazon has replacement batteries and the ratings are ~95% positive. Thanks.


----------



## CloudAtlas (Oct 29, 2013)

chicagobrownblue said:


> Do you have any suggested sites for replacement batteries? Battery Supersite on Amazon has replacement batteries and the ratings are ~95% positive. Thanks.


I'd opt for an original APC replacement battery. You don't say which APC model you have but a APC BE750G UPS retail $109.99 replacement APC battery is only $35.99 shipped and sold from Amazon: APC RBC17 Replacement Battery Cartridge 17


----------



## chicagobrownblue (May 29, 2008)

CloudAtlas said:


> I'd opt for an original APC replacement battery. You don't say which APC model you have but a APC BE750G UPS retail $109.99 replacement APC battery is only $35.99 shipped and sold from Amazon: APC RBC17 Replacement Battery Cartridge 17


Thanks. I have an APC Back-UPS ES 550 Model BE550G. The APC / RBC replacement battery is $34 or more and the generics are half that. Hence my puzzle.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...ywords=APC Replacement Battery Cartridge #110

http://www.amazon.com/SMART-UPS-RBC...ywords=APC+Replacement+Battery+Cartridge+#110


----------



## Time_Lord (Jun 4, 2012)

chicagobrownblue said:


> Thanks. I have an APC Back-UPS ES 550 Model BE550G. The APC / RBC replacement battery is $34 or more and the generics are half that. Hence my puzzle.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...ywords=APC Replacement Battery Cartridge #110
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/SMART-UPS-RBC...ywords=APC+Replacement+Battery+Cartridge+#110


get the generic, if it only lasts 1/2 as long (2 yrs vs 4 yrs) you are still ahead of the game.

Typically the batteries last 4 years max at which point they are garbage.


----------



## CloudAtlas (Oct 29, 2013)

chicagobrownblue said:


> Thanks. I have an APC Back-UPS ES 550 Model BE550G. The APC / RBC replacement battery is $34 or more and the generics are half that. Hence my puzzle.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...ywords=APC Replacement Battery Cartridge #110


Looks like (ABC) American Battery Company gives a 2 year warranty on it's batteries. My only concern with generic batteries or anything generic is avoiding the inferior ones.

I mean what's the point of having a UPS if the battery doesn't work?

As far as battery life is concerned check out


American Battery Company said:


> *Extend The Life Of Your UPS Exercise Your Batteries! *
> 
> Any doctor will agree that exercise is the key to a long and healthy life. Believe it or not , the same advice holds true for the batteries in your UPS units. Before you go out and buy a "Thigh Master" for your UPS... read on. The batteries in the UPS are Sealed Lead Acid (SLA). The reaction between the acid and the lead produce electricity that is used by the UPS in the case of a power outage. However, there is a dark side to this chemical reaction: Sulfation. As time goes by, and the battery is not used, a white powdery substance starts to adhere to the plates of lead in the battery. This is called sulfation and is a by-product of the lead-acid chemical reaction. If enough sulfation occurs the acid can no longer make contact with the lead and the battery can no longer produce electricity. There is a way to prevent sulfation. You guessed it, exercise!
> 
> If the batteries are regularly exercised, the build-up of sulfates is minimized and the battery life is extended. Here's what you do. Two to four times a year (I suggest when you change your clocks), cut the power to your UPS by simply pulling the plug. Make sure you are not in the middle of any processing on your computer. Let the UPS run on battery for about 3-5 minutes. As the battery heats up the sulfates will release from the plates and fall to the bottom of the battery case. Now the battery has clean lead for the acid to react with, so as to obtain the maximum output. - See more at: http://www.americanbatterycompany.com/battery-reconditioning.php


----------



## chicagobrownblue (May 29, 2008)

CloudAtlas said:


> Looks like *(ABC) American Battery Company** gives a 2 year warranty on it's batteries.*


Thanks! Helpful!



CloudAtlas said:


> I mean what's the point of having a UPS if the battery doesn't work?


I just want the battery to take the jolt from a sudden surge. A surge suppressor did not do that for me recently.



CloudAtlas said:


> Make sure you are not in the middle of any processing on your computer. Let the UPS run on battery for about 3-5 minutes. As the battery heats up the sulfates will release from the plates and fall to the bottom of the battery case. Now the battery has clean lead for the acid to react with, so as to obtain the maximum output.


Thanks! Very helpful! I am going to try this on my most recent APC battery.


----------

